# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Λούφης από το Τσουλούφης ξανά

## VOSDOGIAN

Σήμερα στο σπίτι μου υπαρχει  παλι ένας Λουφης, ενα γλυκύτατο κοκατιλ που μου εμπιστεύθηκε η Κωνσταντίνα (CaptainChoco) ::  ::  :: 
Πριν φυγει η Κωνσταντινα απο το σπίτι ειδη τσίμπησε  λίγο κεχρί και μετά επαιξε και λίγο με τα παιχνίδια του, χωρίς όμως να αλλαξει σημείο που κάθεται, ειναι ο γλυκούλης μου φοβισμένος με την αλλαγή,αύριο πιστευω θα ειναι καλύτερα............
Κωνσταντινα σε ευχαριστω παρα μα παρα πολυ να ξέρεις οτι παντα θα προσπαθώ για το καλύτερο για τον όμορφο.
Φωτοτ ις επόμενες μερες να ηρεμήσει πρωτα  ::

----------


## jk21

Να το χαιρεσαι ! η Κωνσταντινα πανω και απο admin ειναι 


γνησιο μελος

----------


## Georgiablue

Αντε να ερθουν κι οι φωτογραφιες ! Να το χαιρεστε το πουλακι και ευχομαι να περασετε πολλες ωραιες στιγμες μαζι ! ειναι πολυ ομορφο συναισθημα να σου χαριζουν πουλακι ! Μπραβο Κωνσταντινα για την υπεροχη κινηση  :Happy:

----------


## Cristina

Να το χαίρεσαι!! Είμαι σίγουρη πως θα περάσει καλά  και εσείς μαζί του!
Κωνσταντινα είσαι πολύ καλή " μανούλα" για τα πουλάκια σου!!! Μπράβο στην κίνησή σου! Γιαννη, πήρες παιδί από πολύ καλό σπίτι!!!!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αντε να δουμε και καμια γλυκια φατσουλα.Να το χερεσαι.Μπραβο στην Κωσταντινα για την κινηση.

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Σας ευχαριστω όλους να ειστε καλά, και μια φώτο ετσι για αρχή επειδή το ζητήσατε το μοντέλο δεν αντιστάθηκε :rollhappy:

----------


## xrisam

Α και άλλο παιδάκι της Κωνσταντίνας βρήκε νέο σπίτι!!!

Να το χαίρεσαι και να μας το προσέχεις!!!!

Θα περιμένουμε τα νέα σας!!!

Κωνσταντίνα μπράβο και πάλι για τη κίνηση σου αλλά και που φροντίζεις να πάνε σε καλα χέρια τα μικρά σου!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ωπ! Μετακινήθηκε;;; Δεν είναι λούτρινος τελικά!! 

Πέρα από την πλάκα, να τον χαίρεστε παιδιά τον κούκλο, να τον αγαπάτε πολύ πολύ και να μου τον προσέχετε που το ξέρω ήδη ότι θα το κάνετε!! Ήρθε σε μία πολύ γλυκιά οικογένεια ο μικρός και θα μεγαλώσει άρχοντας!  :Happy:  

ΥΓ: Ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ που με ανέχτηκες πήγαινε-έλα για να τον βάλω εγώ στο κλουβάκι του  :Ashamed0005:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Ναι μετακινήθηκε του έβαλα και την αλλη πατήθρα απο απέναντι και πηγε απο εκει,και οχι μόνο αυτο οσο εγω ειχα τα χέρια μεσα στο κλουβί για να φτιάξω τη πατήθρα δεν εκανε ρούπι απλα με κοιταγε, ενω πριν θυμασαι τη έκανε :winky: 
Υ.Γ Κωνσταντινα ηταν χαρά μου και το λιγότερο που θα μπορούσα να κάνω, να εισαι πάντα καλά και όποτε θες έρχομαι να σας πάρω να πιούμε καφέ χωρίς να βιαζόμαστε, να δεις και τον μικρο ....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα συνηθίσει γρήγορα ο μικρός πιστεύω. Ήταν το στρες της αλλαγής που τον ενόχλησε!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Να τον χαίρεσαι , αγαπάς και φροντίζεις όπως και το πρώτο cockatiel σου Γιάννη και ακόμα καλύτερα !!!  :Embarrassment: 
Μπορώ να φανταστώ την χαρά της οικογένειας με το νέο μέλος !!  :Embarrassment:  
Καλό καλοκαίρι και περιμένουμε περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του μπόμπιρα !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Nα τον χαιρεσαι και να τον προσεχεις!

----------


## calenon

καλησπερα ! χερομαι που μπορεις να νιωσεις αυτο το συναισθημα ποου τοσο ηθελες ξανα  Γιαννη! το πουλακι ειναι κουκλακι , περιμενουμε πολλες φωτογραφιες 

επισης εμενα γιατι μου φενεται θυληκο ?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Από ομορφόσογο είναι το μωρό! Κουκλί θα ναι. Και τόσο ήσυχο φαίνεται πραγματικά. Να το χαίρεσαι!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

> καλησπερα ! χερομαι που μπορεις να νιωσεις αυτο το συναισθημα ποου τοσο ηθελες ξανα  Γιαννη! το πουλακι ειναι κουκλακι , περιμενουμε πολλες φωτογραφιες 
> 
> επισης εμενα γιατι μου φενεται θυληκο ?


Σου φαίνεται θηλυκό επειδή είναι ακόμα μωρούλι. Αργότερα θα κιτρινίσει το προσωπάκι του και θα φανεί αγοράκι!  :Happy:

----------


## niotheros

Να τον χαίρεσαι τον κούκλο σου Γιάννη!
Μπράβο σου και πάλι Κωνσταντίνα!

----------


## Vrasidas

Ο Τσουλούφης κορδωμένος
λίγο παραξενεμένος
κοίταξε να δεις
ρίχνει μια ματιά στα πέριξ
είναι κούκλος και το ξέρεις
και θα τον χαρείς.

Να τον χαίρεσαι τον Λουφη!

----------


## Soulaki

Ώραιο πουλακι, να σου ζήσει......μπράβο στο κορίτσι μας.....πάντα τέτοια, και σε καλα χέρια τα μωρά μας...οχι ώπου να ´ναι. ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Σας ευχαριστω όλους για τις ευχές σας και για τα καλά σας λόγια.............
Το μικρο μας  ακόμα δεν νοιώθει άνετα αλλά και τρώει και πινη,ακούσαμε και λιγο τη φωνούλα του και έφαγε και κεχρί που κράταγε η μικρή,είμαστε σε καλο δρόμο σιγά σιγά θα μας συνηθίσει..........

----------


## Georgiablue

Μην αγχωνεστε Γιαννη αμεσως θα λυθει ο μικρος ! Απλα σας κανει τα πρωτα ναζια.!  :Happy0064:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Γεια σας και παλι σήμερα έχει φωτογραφικό υλικό  :: με οχι καλη ποιοτητα αλλα κανουμε οτι μπορουμε  πριν όμως να σας πω οτι  ο μικρός εχει πέσει με τα μούτρα στο φάει και υπάρχουν και αποδείξεις για αυτό ::   κινείται πλέον άνετα στο κλουβί του, παρόλο π ου δεν του το εχω διαμορφώσει καλά γιατί δεν θελω να τον στρεσάρω,βγήκαμε στον ήλιο και ακούσαμε λίγο τη φωνούλα του,και έφαγε λιγο κεχρί απο το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί :Happy0065:  

Εδω η αποδείξεις που λέγαμε πιο πάνω 
















Και ενα βίντεο με πολυ κακή εικόνα αλλα με πολλή αγαπη,δεν ήθελα να παω πιο κοντά για να μην με πάρει χαμπάρι,ηταν ετσι και του μίλαγε για πανω απο 45 λεπτά :Love0001:  
http://vid1142.photobucket.com/album...K/CAM00235.mp4

----------


## Vrasidas

Με τα μουτρα στο φαγητο ο Λουφης. Ερνεστακος θα μας βγει  ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Με τα μουτρα στο φαγητο ο Λουφης. Ερνεστακος θα μας βγει


Είχε και ενα 24ωρο γεμάτο που έτρωγε μονο το κεχρί που ηταν δίπλα του πως να μην πέσει με τα μούτρα,αλλα τωρα ειμαστε οκ τρωμε πινουμε και εχουμε και έναν μυστήριο που θέλει ντε και καλά να παμε πανω στο χερι του να φάμε αλλα οκ του κάνουμε πλάκα ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Σήμερα ειχα χρόνο και είπα να κάνουμε μια καλή προσπάθεια με τον Λουφη να έρθουμε πιο κοντά,αυτα ειναι τα αποτελέσματα πιστευω οτι σύντομα θα κάνουμε βόλτες έξω απο το κλουβί για να δούμε.................

 


http://vid1142.photobucket.com/album...K/CAM00257.mp4

Και εδω το καλο μια χαρά νομιζω  τα πάμε μέσα σε 2-3 μέρες  :Happy0064: 

http://vid1142.photobucket.com/album...K/CAM00262.mp4

----------


## xrisam

Μια χαρα τα πάτε!!!!

Πολύ γλυκό πλάσμα και φαίνεται και καλός χαρακτήρας!!

ΥΓ: Μου κάνει εντύπωση το ράμφος του που δεν είναι μαύρο αλλά ροζουλι!!!

----------


## Georgiablue

Του δινετε πολύ πολύ αγάπη μπράβο!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πωπω τα πιο όμορφα νέα διαβάζω για το μωράκι!! Γιάννη με έχεις καταστρέψει, κατεβάζω με mb τα βίντεο στο κινητό να δω το Λούφη!!

Ναι ο μικρός είναι ο μόνος που είχε τόσο ροζ ραμφάκι!

----------


## Cristina

Ένα καλό και όμορφο παιδάκι! Σιγά σιγά θα περιμένει και χάδια! Το γλυκουλι!!!
Το βίντεο με την κορούλα σου και τον Λουφη είναι όλα τα λεφτά! Προβλεπω μεγάλη αγάπη!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Γιάννη με έχεις καταστρέψει, κατεβάζω με mb τα βίντεο στο κινητό να δω το Λούφη!!


Δεν βάζω άλλο βίντεο Κωνσταντινα οχι να σε καταστρέψω οικονομικά χαχαχαχχαχαχαχα



> Το βίντεο με την κορούλα σου και τον Λουφη είναι όλα τα λεφτά! Προβλεπω μεγάλη αγάπη!


Να εισαι καλά ευχαριστω,εχει μεγάλη αγαπη η μικρή και την δινει απλόχερα............

----------


## Vrasidas

Τσουλουφορεσιταλ!  :Anim 37:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όχι όχι κατέστρεψε με, σου επιτρέπω!! Αρκεί να βλέπω λίγο τσουΛουφάκι!

----------


## Ariadni

Καταστρεψτε τη! Δεν ξερω ποσες φορες τα ειδε! Εχασα το μετρημα!
Με το δικιο της παντως! Ειναι ενας γλυκας! Δε θα αργησετε να κανετε χαδακια και παιχνιδια! Μπραβο σας!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Καταστρεψτε τη! Δεν ξερω ποσες φορες τα ειδε! Εχασα το μετρημα!
> Με το δικιο της παντως! Ειναι ενας γλυκας! Δε θα αργησετε να κανετε χαδακια και παιχνιδια! Μπραβο σας!


Έγινε Αριαδνη θα την ταράξω στα βίντεο  ::  ...........,
Τα νεα μας, χτες άνοιξα το κλουβί απο πανω και εβαλα το χερι μεσα να του δωσω ηλιόσπορο που τρελαίνεται,στην αρχη κουρνιαξε σε μια γωνια ,σιγά σιγά ομως ηρθε και τον πηρε και φυσικα μετα έτρεχε στο χερι αμεσως βούταγε τον ηλιόσπορο με κοιταγε και οπού φυγει φυγει,αλλα καθε φορα έφευγε και λιγότερο μακρια, κάπου εκει εγω δεν άντεξα άπλωσα το χερι και εδωσα τα πρώτα χαδάκια  :Bug Dance: κάθισε  φοβισμένος αλλα καταλάβαινα οτι του άρεσε,μετα τον έπιασε το Αρθουρεικο εγω ειμαι άντρας και δεν με χαϊδεύουν ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αχαχαχχαχαχαχααχ, τον έπιασε το Αρθουρέικο λέει!!

----------


## Vrasidas

Με λενε Τσουλούφη και ειμαι αντράκλας
του Αρθούρου του ιππότη της μουτράκλας
η Κωσταντίνα με μεγάλωσε με μελι και γαλα
τώρα στο σπιτι του Γιαννη παω γι' αλλα
μη με περνατε για κανεναν χαδιάρη
είμαι σκληρός και ποτέ δε δινω χάρη
αλλά εντάξει δώσε δυο χαδάκια
ετσι ίσα-ισα να στρωθούν τα πουπουλάκια

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ όμορφο , και η σχέση σας πάει τελεια, βλέπω.....Αντε και έξω από το,κλουβί, εύχομαι....

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλησπέρα σήμερα είχαμε μεγάλη πρόοδο με τον Λουφη............
Η φωτο τα λέει όλα νομιζω !!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Καταστρεψτε τη! Δεν ξερω ποσες φορες τα ειδε! Εχασα το μετρημα!


Κωνσταντινα είπα να μην το κάνω αλλα οπως βλέπεις η φίλη σου με παρασύρει ::  
http://vid1142.photobucket.com/album...K/CAM00269.mp4

----------


## niotheros

Μπράβο Γιάννη! Πολύ καλή εξέλιξη!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Ναι θωμα πολυ το χάρηκα σήμερα..

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπράβο Γιάννη!! Χαιρομαι που ξέρετε το σωστό τρόπο να τον προσεγγίσετε και ο μικρός το ανταποδίδει!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Βοηθάει σιγουρα η εμπειρία που είχαμε  ................

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα σήμερα ανεβαινε   στο χέρι ο μικρός πολυ ποιο εύκολα, πηρε και μερικά χαδάκια όσο με άφησε, μια χαρα όλα,εδώ όμως θέλω τις γνώμες  σας,θα φύγουμε για μια εβδομάδα και δεν ξέρω τη ειναι καλύτερο για τον μικρο,να τον πάρω μαζι που σημαίνει αλλαγή παλι περιβάλλοντος, αλλαγή κλουβιού, γιατί αυτο ειναι μεγάλο και δεν μπορώ να το πάρω μαζι,αλλά να ειναι μαζι μας να συνεχιστεί η εξημέρωση χωρίς διακοπή,ή να τον αφήσω σε δικό μου άτομο εμπιστοσύνης ακριβός διπλά στο σπιτι μου στο κλουβί του αλλά χωρίς εμάς και απο παρέα θα εχει μόνο το ατομο αυτο να του μιλάει ?  Ακούω γνώμες ...........

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Άφησε τον. Αν ασχολείται δε θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Δεν θα ξεκινήσουμε μετά την εξημέρωση απο την αρχή αν κάνει 8 μέρες να μας δει?

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Κι εγω νομιζω οτι ειναι καλυτερο να τον αφησετε σε ατομο που εμπιστευεστε. Ουτως η αλλως δυσκολα η εκπαιδευση θα προχωρησει αμα τον παρεις μαζι σου. Γι αυτο καλυτερα μην τον ταλαιπωρησετε. Λιγο θα λειψετε. Δεν τιθεται θεμα να παει πισω η εκπαιδευση. Και απο του χρονου που θα ειστε δεμενοι μπορειτε να τον παιρνετε μαζι σας οπου πατε!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Και εγώ αυτο θεωρώ σωστό, αλλα μέσα μου ειχα μια ελπίδα να μου λέγατε όλοι το αντίθετο,αλλά εσείς τιποτα κακοί άνθρωποι :Evilgrin0039:  
Θα μου λείψει η φατσουλα σας λεωωωωωωωωωωωωω χαχχαχαχαχαχα :Happy0196:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αν ασχολείται και αυτός που το φιλοξενεί το πουλάκι δε θα ξεχάσει την ανθρώπινη παρουσία. Οπότε δε θα χεις πρόβλημα. Εξάλλου διακοπές πας, όλο βόλτες θα είστε... Δε θα χεις τόσο χρόνο για να ασχοληθείς και συ με την εξημερωση.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλησπέρα ενα βιντεακι με τη σημερινή πρόοδο..................

----------


## xrisam

Μια χαρά τα πάτε!! :Love0007:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλησπέρα, γυρίσαμε απο διακοπες και ο Λουφης μας το έπαιζε δύσκολος στην αρχή,μέσα σε 2 μέρες ομως ξαναηρθαμε   στα ιδια και καλύτερα,έκανε και τις πρώτες του βόλτες εκτός και παμε πολυ καλα !!!!!!!!!!!
Ξέχασα να σας πω μας τραγουδάει συνέχεια ο γλύκας..............


Η πρώτη έξοδο, σαν καλα μου φαίνεται ειναι εδω πάνω ...... 

Και τωρα αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα :oopseyes: έφυγε και έκατσε στην κουζίνα πως θα μπει μέσα??????
Κεχρί κάνει θαύματα .......
Δεν ειναι γλύκας πάνω στο χέρι μου?????????

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ωωωω μα είναι για ζουληγμα το μουτράκι του !!!!  :Embarrassment:  
Μου θυμίζει πολύ τον Έκτωρα όταν ήταν μικρός ... απαπα μια ομοιότητα !!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Σκέτος κούκλος ο Λούφης να τον χαίρεσαι  :Love0033:  και θα περιμένουμε πολλές πολλές φωτογραφίες του !!!  :Love0033:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωωωω ένας λιχούδης!!!  :Happy: 
Αν και οι φωτογραφίες τον αδικούν, είναι κούκλος!!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Αν και οι φωτογραφίες τον αδικούν,


Ναι το παραδεχομαι ειμαι απαισιος φωτογραφος :rollhappy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εμ τι; Πήγατε εκδρομή εσείς, δεν του φέρατε και σουβενίρ, να μην κάνει λίγα μούτρα;; Κούκλος είναι!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Εμ τι; Πήγατε εκδρομή εσείς, δεν του φέρατε και σουβενίρ, να μην κάνει λίγα μούτρα;; Κούκλος είναι!!


Κωνσταντινα μας προσβάλλεις,ειναι δυνατών να μην φέραμε ενα σουβενίρ του παιδιού  :: ?????????????

----------


## Soulaki

Καλη σας ορεξη... :winky:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Καλη σας ορεξη...


Ευχαριστούμε είμαστε φαγάνα αγόρια :Jumping0046:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα,το αγόρι μας ειναι σε τέλεια φάση,κάνουμε βόλτες εκτός κλουβιού πλέων καθημερινά εχει αρχίσει να πετάει στο σαλόνι και να επιστρέφει πάνω στο κλουβί του μόνος του, τις περισσότερες φόρες, μερικες άλλες κοπανάει δεξιά  αριστερά αλλα οκ οχι τιποτα σοβαρό(εννοείται οτι έχουν παρθεί ολα τα μετρα ασφαλείας κουρτίνες κ.λ.π)εκει με την βοήθεια απο λίγο κεχρί ερχεται πολυ εύκολα στο χέρι,εχουμε ομως και αλλα ταλέντα σαν παιδιά και εμείς δεν βάζουμε γλωσσα μέσα μας όλη μέρα κατι  κάτι σφυρίζουμε..........  

Όπως καταλαβαίνεται μας εχει πάρει το μυαλό ο μικρός,και ου να γυρισει αύριο η μικρή μου απο την κατασκήνωση που έχει να τον δει 20 μέρες και παίρνει τηλέφωνο και δεν ρωτάει τιποτα άλλο αλλα τη κάνει ο Λουφης  :Party0011: 
Κωνσταντινα σε ευχαριστω για μια ακόμα φορά ο μικρός ειναι απαιχτος   :Happy0159:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαρά μου που σας τον εμπιστεύθηκα Γιάννη!!! Καταλαβαίνω ότι περνάει υπέροχα!!!! Όσο για το τραγούδι, αν κρίνω από τον αδερφό του που δεν βάζει γλώσσα μέσα, καλά να περάσετε!! Μουααχααχαχχ  :Evilgrin0007:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλησπερα απο τον Λουφη 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Ariadni

Αχου ενα ομορφο αγορακι! Σα να γελαει ειναι το γλυκουλι!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ζούζουνος όμορφος!!!! Η περιέργεια στο μάτι γυαλίζει!!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Μεγαλος κουτσομπολης λεμε  :Anim 26:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μόνο μια φωτογραφία ; δλδ παίρνουμε τη χαρά και μετά what ?   :Icon Rolleyes:  χαχαχαχαχαχα  ::  πλάκα κάνω 
Θα περιμένουμε και άλλες φωτογραφίες απο τον μοναδικό Λούφη !  :Love0033:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Παμε μερικες ακόμα για τον φίλο Μαριο μια και ειμαι χαλαρός τώρα :Happy0159:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Λάμπει ο μικρός σου Γιάννη ,  :Love0001:  χίλια μπράβο για την φροντίδα !  :Youpi:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Ευχαριστω Μαριε για τα καλά σου λόγια :Ashamed0001:

----------


## petran

Φτου φτου,να τον χαιρεσαι.
Ωραια χρωματα εχει το μικρακι..

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ περιποιημένος!!! Λάμπει!!! 
Τρελάθηκα με την τελευταία φωτογραφία!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Μερικές φωτο ακόμα απο το μικρο μας ...............Πάμε πολυ καλά, οι βόλτες μας ειναι καθημερινές,περιμένουμε με αγωνία να μας αφήσει  να του δώσουμε πολλά πολλά χάδια :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κούκλος! Ανυπομονώ να κιτρινήσει η μουρίτσα του να δούμε πως θα είναι!!! Παρατηρώ έναν έρωτα να γεννιέται ανάμεσα στους μικρούς της οικογένειας;  :Love0001:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Θα κιτρινίσει που θα πάει ,εγω να δεις ως το περιμένω ...........Οχι απλά έρωτας και κατι παραπάνω, δεν ξεκολλάει ο ένας απο τον άλλο ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έτσι μπράβο!!!! Και ξέρεις ε; Στους δύο τρίτος δεν χωρεί! Από μακριά εσύ!!  :Fighting0030:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αδυναμία ο μικρός απο όταν ήταν χνουδωτός !  :Embarrassment:  το πιο όμορφο πήρες Γιάννη ειλικρινά , θα γίνει πανέμορφος ... πόσο μάλλον όταν τον φροντίζεις τόσο καλά ! 
Τώρα που έμαθε και βγαίνει άνετα κτλ προσοχή με πόρτες , παράθυρα κτλ μη φύγει γτ δυστυχώς πλέον απο το πουθενά συμβαίνουν αυτά  :sad:  Πολύ προσοχή ! 
Καλή συνέχεια και ευχαριστούμε που βάζεις ωραίες φωτογραφίες να βλέπουμε και κάνα τσουλουφι  :Love0033:

----------


## xrisam

Σκέτη γλύκα!! :Love0033:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Καλέ τι τύπος! Όμορφος νεαρός κύριος. Και η μικρή τον κρατά τόσο προσεκτικά. Ζηλεύω! Με την καλή έννοια!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Ξέρω χάθηκα, αλλα οι υποχρεώσεις πολλες και το τρέξιμο ασταμάτητο,ο μικρός μεγαλώνει και γινεται μια γλύκα,το μόνο <<κακό του>> ειναι οτι ακόμα κρατάει χαρακτηρα και δεν θέλει χάδια αλλά που θα πάει θα έρθει και αυτη η στιγμή..............

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι ένας κούκλος και σας έχει συνηθίσει εκπληκτικά!! Μπράβο σε όλους σας! 
Δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ ότι θα ζητήσει χαδάκια, μπορεί να έχει πάρει από τον μπαμπά του και να το παίζει λίγο βαρύς και ασήκωτος!

----------


## Soulaki

Φοβερό μουτράκι το τσουλουφακι.....και μαθαίνει εύκολα....η μικρούλα δε γλύκα.
Το κρατάει πολυ προσεκτικά....μπράβο.

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ ότι θα ζητήσει χαδάκια, μπορεί να έχει πάρει από τον μπαμπά του και να το παίζει λίγο βαρύς και ασήκωτος!


Θα ζητήσει εγώ ειμαι σίγουρος  :cool:  επειδή κατάλαβα απο πολυ νωρίς οτι εχει το Αρθουρεικο του εχω ξεκινήσει βασανιστήρια μέχρι  να υποκύψει :rollhappy:

----------


## Cristina

Φοβερό δίδυμο!! Θα τα θέλει τα χαδακια, σίγουρα! Θέλει λίγο χρόνο μόνο....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και ο Αρθούρος μικρός ήταν πολύ χαδιάρης! Μετά τη Γκρέτελ άρχισε να το παίζει άντρας!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Μπορεί κεφαλάκι ακόμα να μην έχει σκύψει ο άντρας ο σκληρός :Evilgrin0010:  αλλά σήμερα  είχαμε τα πρώτα μας χαδάκια και νομιζω το απολαμβάνει ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ωπ ωπ! Νάτος ο άντρας ο σκληρός! Υπέκυψε  ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Ωπ ωπ! Νάτος ο άντρας ο σκληρός! Υπέκυψε


Ναι Κωνσταντινα εγινε αλοιφή το σκληρό αγόρι :Happy0030:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπράβο Γιάννη ο ζουζούνος σου σιγά σιγά θα είναι πολύ δεκτικός στα χάδια σας !  :Embarrassment:   :Love0033: 
Τους κρίκους απο πίσω με το σχοινί να προσέχεις , ιδίως όταν παίζει μη φάει τις ξεφτισμενες άκρες και πάθει τα ίδια με τον πατέρα του  :winky:  
Αχχ αντε να κιτρινίσει το μουτράκι του  :Embarrassment:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Τα προσέχω Μάριε προς το παρών μονο ανεβαίνει αν τον δω να τσιμπάει θα του τα βγάλω ..........

----------


## Soulaki

Έπεσε το φρούριο......μπράβο.Γλυκας ειναι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα ο σοβαρός ο άντρας άρχισε να υποκύπτει!  :: 
Άντε με το καλό να του χαϊδέψεις το τσουλούφι!!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Χαιρετώ την παρέα . Έχω χαθεί το ξέρω άλλα λόγω σημαντικού προβλήματος υγείας σε κοντινό μου πρόσωπο ο χρόνος δεν ειναι απλά λίγος αλλα ανύπαρκτος.
Ο Λουφης μου ειναι μια χαρα και ευτυχώς υπαρχει η μικρή μου που τον εχει αναλάβει αυτες τις μέρες εξολοκλήρου και τα πανε θαυμάσια,βάζω και 2 φώτο το μουτράκι που άρχισε να γινεται αντράκι και βγάζει κίτρινα φτερακια .........................
Υ.Γ Κωνσταντινα αν καθυστερήσω να γράψω νέα του δεν ειναι απο αμέλεια..
Οταν με το καλο περάσουν τα δύσκολα σου υπόσχομαι βιντεακι να τον ακούσεις ειναι τρομερός

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πως σε καταλαβαίνω. Περαστικά εύχομαι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γιάννη ούτε καν να το σκέφτεσαι αυτό! Ο μικρός πλέον είναι δικός σας και βλέπω ήδη πόσο τον προσέχετε και τον αγαπάτε! Δεν χρειάζεται να σε αγχώνει να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες, εγώ απλά χαίρομαι που τον βλέπω χαρούμενο! Περαστικά και αγύριστα εύχομαι, καλή δύναμη!!! Πολλά φιλιά και ευχαριστώ στη μικρή που τον φροντίζει τόσο καλά! Έχει γίνει φοβερή μαμά του μικρού!

----------


## Cristina

Εύχομαι να περάσουν ολα τα δύσκολα με το καλό! Περαστικά!
Τι γλυκό τσουλουφακι!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιάννη εύχομαι περαστικά και πάντα σιδερένιος/-ια για όποιον έχει το θέμα υγείας !!  :Big Grin: 
Ο Λουφάκος είναι σκέτος αντράκος , μεγαλώνει και ομορφαίνει !!!  :Love0033:  Τον πήρες γκριζούλι  και θρεφτάρι και τον έκανες σκέτο αστεράκι χαχαχα , μπράβο !  ::

----------


## Soulaki

Και τρομερός ειναι, και φοβερός κούκλος....ο άντρας σου.Εχει και πόζα ολα τα λεφτά.....

----------


## Esmi

Είναι φοβερός και όλο πόζα! χαχα!! Περαστικά και αγύριστα εύχομαι, και όλα θα πάνε καλά!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Περαστικά στον Λούφη!!!  :: 
Δώσε και ένα χάδι από μένα... στα μαγουλάκια!!!

----------

